# Can't load cdrom in dos



## agent_smith (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm trying to install Windows 95 on my friends comp. I formatted the hard drive as it was to slow, & I wanna reinstall Windows 95, but the cdrom drive doesn't work. His computer is a Packard Bell EX 155 T, his cdrom drive is a Matsu****h-Kotobuki CR-563-B. I have tried many different bootdiscs & drivers but it still doesn't work. Can some1 please help me? I have run out of ideas.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

have you tried the ultimate boot disk from 
www.cybertechhelp.com
when you format did you use the command 
format C: /s


----------



## agent_smith (Jun 12, 2003)

I didn't use format c: /s when formatting. What difference does that make? Where can I get the drivers or correct files to get the cdrom to work? I formatted the drive again using format c: /s. But I'm not sure what difference it made. I got Ultimate Boot Disc, what sections of the program should I use?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

format from ubd the /s loads everything to the h/d it usually fixes the cd not being recognised


----------



## Perfesser (Jun 2, 2003)

That CD ROM (The MKE 563) is not a standard IDE drive...it needs a factory (soundblaster) interface card, special driver...and I think a little bit of special syntax in the config.sys part of the driver...
The Win95 boot disk supports most IDE drives, but none of the older MKE or Sony drives with non-standard controllers. 
considering that it's an OLD drive and only 2x which means it probably won't read CDRW's , I'd junk it and go get a new drive. I tossed the last one of those I had 2 years ago. I probably have the DOS driver somewhere in my DOS/3.1 archives; you'd have to build a 95 boot disk with the MKECD.sys (?; have to go look) driver on it to make that drive work.


----------

